# Gibbet with Costco Skelly corpsed up ala' Allen Hopps



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

Just a Costco Skelly when we met...but after an afternoon in my laboratory... He is currently 'hangin' out', waiting for my wife to pull into the garage...







































The Tutorial is one many here will already know, check out Stiltbeast studios youtube channel for the corpsing. The Gibbet was nothing more than plastic trim, 8' long sold at Rona, bolted together with 5 gallon bucket lids for the top and bottom with plastic chain (not shown) to suspend it. A black base coat was applied with nickel and rust highlights to follow.

Many thanks to Allen Hopps for taking the time to post his tutorials...ya' gotta' love Halloween!

P.S.- Sorry for the side shots...so here's some more of the finished product and gallows construction. I used pegs fashioned from rebar to keep the gallows vertical as shown.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Absolutely yucky! Great job including the cage.


----------



## RyanH (Oct 16, 2010)

Skeptic said:


> Just a Costco Skelly when we met...but after an afternoon in my laboratory... He is currently 'hangin' out', waiting for my wife to pull into the garage...
> 
> View attachment 212251
> View attachment 212252
> ...


awesome work......just to make it even more awesome would be to alter the images so they all are the right direction. I got a sore neck trying to follow them all 

however nice work, i will be adding a few of these into my haunt


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Not skeptical about this at all, 100 percent awesome


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Absolutely disgusting. Congratulations! Looks great! 
I LOVE Stillbeast Studios videos. I watch them even if I don't plan on making the prop. Allen cracks me up!!


----------



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah, sorry about that...pics were upright when I uploaded :/


----------



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm with ya' there Hilda, and thanks.


----------



## Die N Rott (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. This is a great reminder that most store bought props are made better by working them over a bit. I'm a little embarrassed to say that last year I used a Costco skeleton straight out of the box...how boring!


----------



## Download (Jul 29, 2014)

This guy looks fantastic! Way to go, I might even try that out myself. I have so many projects on the go right now though. I probably should finish a few of those first *chuckle*.


----------



## 1_ucky13 (Aug 13, 2012)

Great job! I can't wait to get back to work on mine. I am hoping to start finding halloween stuff this week


----------



## jeanette.sumruld (Sep 4, 2014)

If I were your wife, I would probably have an accident when I pilled into the garage and saw that! Great job!


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

Fantastic job and a much easier gibbet than I built. I made mine waaaaaay too big. I could fit three skeletons in mine. Sigh.


----------



## Ravine (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks great man! I planned on making those with 2" blind slats, but lime the trim you used much better. I will have to check and see if the Rona around here sells it.


----------



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

It's more expensive, but a more robust build with the trim. The rigidity and thickness of the material lend well to the overall shape and I've seen pics with blinds as the medium looking a little limp which spoils the look. Thanks for your kind comments and good luck with your build!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

That looks awesome! What did your wife do when she pulled into the garage & saw that? Ha ha ha! That would be something my Hubster would leave out to startle me with, and he'd be hiding somewhere with a video camera to catch my reaction!


----------



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

I think the response was along the lines of, "Honey, I can't pull into the garage, your corpse is in the way". Another in a long list of sentences she never thought she would have to utter before she met me... Thanks for the lovely compliment!


----------

